# Avic purpurea or sp Peru purple?



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if thee is a difference between Avicularia Purpurea and Avicularia sp Peru purple?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

yes a big difference. A. purpurea or really quite purple. Sp peru purple are much more subtle, like an avic metallica with a purple rinse.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Another key difference is that while A. purpurea despise me and drop dead as soon as i look at one, "Peru purple" only mildly dislikes me.


----------



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

MrFerretman6 said:


> yes a big difference. A. purpurea or really quite purple. Sp peru purple are much more subtle, like an avic metallica with a purple rinse.


Many thanks ferret dude! I may have to get a few of each so I can examine the differences myself with great detail! :lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

DrummyGooders said:


> Many thanks ferret dude! I may have to get a few of each so I can examine the differences myself with great detail! :lol2:


i might urge caution on behalf of purpurea. some tell me they're not so bad, but despite following the advice given, i've never had one last long at all. they (apparently) need it dry, but then that doesn't seem to work either...light spraying nope, wet..nope.

it's a species i wish i could keep, but i'd feel too guilty at this point

i did manage to get a "Peru purple" to adulthood, though!


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a whole bunch of sp. Peru Purple living together from 1st instar slings, they seemed to do really well to start with and then suddenly started eating eachother even though there was plenty of food available for them, I'd been told they are one of the Avic species that do well communally.......... I guess not!


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

corpselight said:


> i might urge caution on behalf of purpurea. some tell me they're not so bad, but despite following the advice given, i've never had one last long at all. they (apparently) need it dry, but then that doesn't seem to work either...light spraying nope, wet..nope.
> 
> it's a species i wish i could keep, but i'd feel too guilty at this point
> 
> i did manage to get a "Peru purple" to adulthood, though!


This worries me - I really shouldn't say what I'm about to say, but I got an Avic purpurea sling which I've had for about 3months and seems to be doing ok so far although it's growing pretty slowly...

What life stage have you had problems with?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MrFerretman6 said:


> yes a big difference. A. purpurea or really quite purple. Sp peru purple are much more subtle, like an avic metallica with a purple rinse.


and peru purple grows huge (one of the biggest avics along with urticans, braunshauseni & 'amazonica'), but purpurea is one of the smaller species.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv heard that purpurea are quite tricky. Iv successfully reared peru purple before by keeping them dry


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Adam B Jones said:


> This worries me - I really shouldn't say what I'm about to say, but I got an Avic purpurea sling which I've had for about 3months and seems to be doing ok so far although it's growing pretty slowly...
> 
> What life stage have you had problems with?


That's great mate, it's likely cause i suck??? I think that some environments can be ok for some species, but less ok for others, though i tried them at two different houses. To be fair, i had no idea at all with the first ones and thought i'd keep them as standard Avics. the last one though i got for someone i knew that loved Avics and it didn't last the 2 weeks til i saw her!!! And that was dry with some feeding observed. Seriously...W. T. F.:devil:

but if you've done alright, that's great!

I tried rather small slings at first and then the last one was about 1" if i recall. I interrogated the seller for a few minutes and still doom befell it.

Good luck with yours...i think 3 months isn't bad. I had mine for days or a week or so at longest i think...hence my comment about them looking at me and immediately committing suicide  So if you had anything to worry about before, i think that time has past...


----------

